# Anyone had a BFP after zero symptoms?



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello ladies

I am 4dp6dt, 1 expanding blast, 1 hatched 7 day old blast.

Why am I not feeling any symptoms, surely there would be something now?

Have done 2hpts already!!!    Obviously BFN....I know that's what is expected at this stage so why am I so disappointed.

Have any of you felt it hasn't worked, had no symptoms then got a BFP?

Sabah xx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Step away from the HPT   !!!   

Far, far, far too early to have any symptoms. I didn't have any symptoms at all in the first week of the 2ww, consequently I was convinced it hadn't worked. The first symptoms I experienced were not until about day 10.


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time to answer ladies, and congratulations on your pregnancies / beautiful babies.  


Sho Po-I suppose I thought if I was lucky to be with twins I would have felt something by now?  When did you test?  I have a son called Noah too!!


Trying to control myself till saturday now....


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

It's not easy is it. I was remarkably restrained and waited until only one day before OTD. A lot of that was because I too thought it hadn't worked in the first week. I  had ET on a Friday and was due to test on Friday two weeks later. I had some spotting after 7 days then after another three days I suddenly felt so tired I could barely stay awake at work. I originally promised myself I wouldn't test until OTD but the second Thrusday I was so convinced I must be pregnant that I tested as soon as I got in from work.

I've got my fingers crossed and    that you get a BFP.


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Sabah


It's far too early to test hun    


You have some good blasts on board there hunnie, so everything crossed for you!


I had 2 x 6day blasts transferred and my HPT showed positive at 8dp6dt.  I had never tested early in any of my previous treatments, and for the first week of this tx I had no symptoms and did not think it had worked, however on the 8th day I woke up that morning and thought, OMG I'm pregnant so i tested, and I was   


Good luck to you honey          


Love
Tracy
x


----------



## impatientlady (Jun 13, 2010)

I had absolutely no symptoms at all and got a BFP.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

I too got my   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Wooo Hooooo congrats Sabah!!!  So pleased for you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you!! Hope others reading this thread are reassured sometimes there are no symptoms!!!


----------



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

OMG I just asked this questions in the current cyclers thread!  So glad to hear others have gone onto getting BFPs with no symptoms (as im not having any yet  )

Simi x


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

yours is a sticky one too Simi xxx


----------



## babydreams82 (Jul 6, 2011)

congrats hun .. im going to go in for a fet once the dr get his bum into order x


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Good luck baby


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi ladies, hi Sabah! 

So far I've had fet, et was fri 9th and I had 2 embies put back both 5 day blast, my otd is on sat 17, so far u've only had a few cramps and sore breast but I had that before et, but I've not had anything else! 

I guess it's just going round my head that nothing is happening yet, but I'm trying to stay positive!


----------

